# Moore Milling machine - $890 (Reno, NV)



## MrWhoopee (Mar 11, 2020)

I believe that would be a jig borer.









						Moore Milling machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

milling machine,3 phase power,great condition.



					reno.craigslist.org


----------



## 4ssss (Mar 11, 2020)

That's a jig bore and worth 10 times the price they're asking


----------



## Janderso (Mar 11, 2020)

It has a keyless chuck mounted to the spindle.
Jig bores do a circular pattern  while spinning at a high rpm right?
Somebody buy it so I'm not tempted. Please.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 11, 2020)

It looks like a #2, Yeah, there are several for sale on the net. All greater than $5,000.
It looks like the head is the original paint and the base/knee has been repainted. Some pretty big holes in the table.
I don't know..... The seller says, "excellent condition". Hmmm I don't think i would call that excellent.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 11, 2020)

Come on Jeff. This is a killer deal and you're within easy driving distance. I'm out of room (and need a small surface grinder).


----------



## Nutfarmer (Mar 11, 2020)

Moore made great equipment,but hasn't the jig bores went the same way as the shapers?


----------



## Janderso (Mar 11, 2020)

Seems like ball screws and servo motors took over.
Passed me up that's for sure.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 11, 2020)

It's not a bad price for a Moore #2, but it isn't all that stellar either.  They regularly go for between $900.00 and $1,500.00 in our area.  There's a # 1 currently on eBay for $500.00, and a #2 for $750.00

 A couple problems I see are, first I doubt the person selling it has ever used it, or has any idea of it's condition since they listed it as a "milling machine".  Secondly there is no tooling.  Even the most basic tooling would cost the new owner at least the same amount as the seller is asking for the machine.

I'm betting the machine was either bought as part of a lot at an auction, was left in the building when a tenant moved out, or it was originally part of an estate sale.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 11, 2020)

projectnut said:


> It's not a bad price for a Moore #2, but it isn't all that stellar either.  They regularly go for between $900.00 and $1,500.00 in our area.  There's a # 1 currently on eBay for $500.00, and a #2 for $750.00
> 
> A couple problems I see are, first I doubt the person selling it has ever used it, or has any idea of it's condition since they listed it as a "milling machine".  Secondly there is no tooling.  Even the most basic tooling would cost the new owner at least the same amount as the seller is asking for the machine.
> 
> I'm betting the machine was either bought as part of a lot at an auction, was left in the building when a tenant moved out, or it was originally part of an estate sale.


Thank you projectnut.
I did a cursory search and found these listed over $5,000 but I did not search for pics or condition/tooling etc.
Now I can rest knowing I did not pass up an easy profit. opportunity. I wouldn't know what to do with the dang thing.
Mr. Whooppee would though


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Mar 11, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> Moore made great equipment,but hasn't the jig bores went the same way as the shapers?


It's tough to beat the precision of a Moore jig bore even with common CNC machines.  Yah, I know there are some that can, but they are high end machines.  Wire EDM also can compete but can't deal with shoulders.  The machine that I always enjoyed running was a Moore Jig Grinder.  The capabilities of those machines is incredible, ID & OD grinding, facing, precision tapers, ID & OD grooves, intricate profiles with die relief tapers.  Lots of fun.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 11, 2020)

I've always wanted a Jig Bore.  There was a Moore #2 in one of our shops, but at the time it was for sale I had my hands more than full with other things.  A few years ago I found a Moore #1 and a Linley MK 1A, both in excellent shape, and well tooled in our area.  Both were in the $1,000.00 range.  This time procrastination got the best of me and I missed out on both of them.

Even though room is tight I've vowed that if another comes along at the right price, in good condition. and well tooled I'm going to make the sacrifice.


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 11, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> Moore made great equipment,but hasn't the jig bores went the same way as the shapers?



I think for the hobbyist, the shaper would be more useful than the jig borer.  Most hobbyists don't need to locate holes to .0001 accuracy, while ripping off metal on flat surfaces with a cheap, easily sharpened lathe tool is fairly handy, especially for roughing.


----------



## talvare (Mar 11, 2020)

That machine is a Model 1 1/2
For whatever that's worth 
Ted


----------

